# Heart fluttering



## angiedmfan

I have been dealing with occasional fluttering of my heart. It's like it skips a beat and then resolves itself. Three years ago, when I started a new job in a new area of teaching I had it so bad that I went to the ER. They said they saw it on the EKG but it was not the dangerous kind. So I just chalked it up to stress. But since then, it hasn't gone away. Thank goodness it's not as frequent. But I have an incident just about every day, often multiple times a day. I am going to my first appointment with an Endo on Thursday and am wondering if it could be relevant to mention it. (BTW, just did it while I am writing this!  ) I plan to talk about being cold all the time, and muscle fatigue, joint pain, facial swelling, as I think I am hypo (family history) but didn't know if heart symptoms are common in Hypo. I have heard that heart racing is common in Hyper, but want to know if this "fluttering" is likely with Hypo.

THANKS!


----------



## joplin1975

Yes, heart palps happen both with hyper and hypo.


----------



## Andros

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

This fluttering and the cold may be due to low ferritin.

Hugs,


----------



## angiedmfan

Thanks guys. I looked through all my test results and Ferritin wasn't included! B12, D, Potassium, but not Iron! Wow. I looked back through old test results, and last time Iron was tested in 2010 I was at 91 (ref 40-175). So not high, but not terribly low. I used to be iron deficient when I was having horrible periods, but now on birth control and nearing menopause, that is no longer the issue. But that doesn't mean that there couldn't be another reason for it. I will mention it to Endo tomorrow. This board is so helpful because you give the "real skinny" not just what the doctors have to say to be conservative. Crossing my fingers I get to the root of all this tomorrow!

THANKS!


----------



## jenny v

I get flutters (they call them premature ventricular contractions) when I'm hypo or hyper, so it's a definite symptom to bring up to your doctor.


----------



## runninginthewind

Hello,

I have been diagnosed Hypo probably since I was in my early 30's. To make a long story short for the past two years I have been dealing with my ranges going between hypo and hyper. I am now in the hyper range. My primary doctor is over seeing my thyroid at this time because my endo couldn't fit me into his schedule. I know this isn't ideal. This weekend I have spent the majority of time sitting because my body feels as though it is revolting against me.

My question is all weekend my heart is either racing or I am having heart palputations. Is this something I should be concern with and need to go to the ER or just call the doctor tomorrow morning? I know this is due to my thyroid being out of whack.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn

runninginthewind said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been diagnosed Hypo probably since I was in my early 30's. To make a long story short for the past two years I have been dealing with my ranges going between hypo and hyper. I am now in the hyper range. My primary doctor is over seeing my thyroid at this time because my endo couldn't fit me into his schedule. I know this isn't ideal. This weekend I have spent the majority of time sitting because my body feels as though it is revolting against me.
> 
> My question is all weekend my heart is either racing or I am having heart palputations. Is this something I should be concern with and need to go to the ER or just call the doctor tomorrow morning? I know this is due to my thyroid being out of whack.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the board.

Are you currently taking any medications?

A beta blocker would help slow your heart rate. If you are concerned - go to the emergency room.

Can you post some of the labs that you have had run to include ranges please.


----------



## runninginthewind

Here are my latest that I got today - I am now off of my medication for two weeks and the doctor will repeat the blood work then

free t4 2.05 - tsh .005 - t3 6.2


----------



## jenny v

Please include the ranges for each of those tests. And do you know if the T4 and T3 tests were "Free"? It should say on the lab sheet.


----------



## runninginthewind

I have asked for my lab results to be mailed to me. I will let you know when I get them. The doctor has taken me off of medication for two weeks and I am to repeat my blood work then. Even with being off of medication for two days, my heart is still racing.


----------



## jenny v

If you were overly medicated, it can sometimes take a week or so for the meds to get out of your system and things calm down.


----------



## runninginthewind

Here are my ranges -

I have been on a beta blocker since Wednesday with no relief.

TSH 3rd Gen

Range

TSH

Range

T4, Free

Range

6.2

0.450-4.500

0.005

0.450 - 4.500

2.05

0.82 - 1.77


----------



## runninginthewind

Lets see if I can make it a little easier to read

TSH 3rd Gen - *6.2* - (range 0.450-4.5)

TSH - *0.005* - range (0.450-4.5)

Free T 4- *2.05* range (0.82 - 1.77)


----------



## Lovlkn

runninginthewind said:


> Here are my latest that I got today - I am now off of my medication for two weeks and the doctor will repeat the blood work then
> 
> free t4 2.05 - tsh .005 - t3 6.2


What medication and dose were you taking?

How long had you been on it?

Prior to these last labs, how often did you have labs run?


----------



## runninginthewind

I was on synthyroid 75mg and prior to that 88mg. I was changed to 75mg 3 weeks ago. I have been having problems for about 3 years now keeping my thyroid stable. We get it stable and I go about my business and all of sudden it just goes crazy. When things are going good I have my bloodwork every 6 months. I would like them to just take it out.


----------



## Lovlkn

> When things are going good I have my bloodwork every 6 months. I would like them to just take it out.


I would have to agree with this - nothing worse than an unstable thyroid.

What sort of doctor treats you for your thyroid? Have they ordered any antibodies tests yet to include TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin?

How about an Ultrasound?

Getting to the bottom of "WHY" this sudden change is key to getting you stable again and also rules out any nodule involvement.


----------



## runninginthewind

I had an endocrinologist until I couldn't get in to see him so right now my pcp is following me. The endo dr did an uptake back in 2013 and this is what was found.

10/23/2013

Nuclear thyroid scan - Findings uptake is 4% (Normal 10%-30%) Image of lgad in 3 projections shows uniform uptake with no hot or cold nodules

I will ask the pcp next week about the test you mentioned. Today when eating I could swallow but it was as if things were getting stuck in my throat. I am talking yogurt and mac and cheese. I called the pcp and left a message and his nurse called back and he wants to set up a barium swallow???


----------



## jamie1205

i have this problem when i run hyper. Feels like food is getting stuck in your throat/chest. Are you also feeling hungry constantly? I figured out that i was having these issues because of heartburn. After a tums, i would feel much better. Seems that when the thyroid is out of whack, it messes with your metabolism and can cause stomach acids to burn much quicker or slower which may result in the reflux/heartburn.

Thought you might feel better to know that i was dealing with the same thing. Before being diagnosed, my doctor had me do the barium swallow and it all came back clean. It was the heartburn!


----------



## Jenn1302

I have Hashimoto's and I get those too (I have a history of hyper and hypo). They started about a year after my thyroid issues started. I've never been on thyroid medication.


----------



## joplin1975

It's common with thyroid issues. What do your labs look like?


----------



## Jenn1302

joplin1975 said:


> It's common with thyroid issues. What do your labs look like?


Two months ago:
TSH: slightly over 3 (checked specifically because my PVCs flared)
PVCs (PVCs feel like hear flutters) were more frequent than ever! They flared again a couple of weeks ago.
Gained 10 lbs
My doctor didn't order FT3 and FT4

Late 2016-early 2018
I felt fine so I didn't get my thyroid levels checked
My PVCs were nearly gone

Mid 2016:
TSH, FT3 and FT4 were completely normal (TSH~.5, FT3 & FT4: upper half of the range)
PVCs were nearly gone

Early 2016:
TSH, FT3 and FT4 were slightly better

March 2015:
TSH: 2.6 (.35-4.9) 
Free T4 0.95 (.89-1.89) 
T3, total: 96 (60-181) 
Anti TPO AB: 1118 (<5)

Sep 2014: 
T4 serum free: 0.97 ng/dL (0.7-1.48) 
TSH: 2.16 u[iU]/mL (.4-3.98) 
T3 free serum: 2.4 pg/mL 2-3.9 
Thyroid peroxide ab: 781iu/ml (<5) H 
TSI: 44% (<140) August 2014

April 2014: 
TSH 1.7 
Free T4 1.2 
Thyroglobulin Ab: 83.9 IU/mL (<19.0) H 
TPO ab: 420 IU/mL (<34) H

Nov 2013 - Mar 2014: 
TSH 3.8-4.2 mIU/L 
free T4 1.0-1.2 (range: 0.9-1.7) 
(had lots of hypo symptoms)

mid 2013: 
borderline low TSH 
normal free T4

2012:
PVCs started

2011:
hyperthyroid
Lost 10 lbs


----------

